# Dilemma: Sileighty, or Silvia?



## runyun (May 2, 2003)

Alright guys.. I've been debating this for a few weeks.

Currently, I own a 92 SE hatch w/SR and silvia front end. (the car has a sunroof.. which I DON'T like)

I also own a super clean 92 SE 5spd (withOUT sunroof....)

Do I:

1. Keep working on the Sileighty.. 
(new paint, type x taillights, silvia front end - which i dont like on hatches, etc)
and be up about $2k - since I'll be selling the clean coupe

or

2. Transfer the silvia front end and SR into the coupe be broke as fawk (since then, my stripped hatch won't be worth anything.. mismatching body panels, stock KA, etc)

I think Dallas needs a clean "silvia" so I may be gearing towards option 2 and being broke...

Plus, I'm a die hard coupe fan.. its just the money situation thats getting to me

Thoughts?

[I'll be broke.. but all the parts will be there - actually, its already sitting in the garage: a-pillar pod w/gauges, profec b, walbro, greddy s bov, b&m ss, act street/strip, etc]


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you have two 240's one with an Sr with a silvia front end sil-80
then u got a coupe.

and u want to switch all the stuff on ur sil-80 to the coupe and be broke?

ummmm that is just weird... keep both cars one as dialy one as race and u won't be broke at all


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

^^^i agree...BUT!, y r u gonna sel the coupe 4 if u keep the hatch???


----------



## runyun (May 2, 2003)

lol.. i should have made it more clearer..
my daily is a 2000 prelude

so either way, i only need one 240


I'm leaning into transplanting everything into the coupe.. I'm a diehard coupe fan


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

> 1. Keep working on the Sileighty..
> (new paint, type x taillights, silvia front end - which i dont like on hatches, etc)


why doesn't that make any sense at all? don't you already HAVE a Silvia front on that FB? so why put some more on? and if you don't like the Silvia front on the FBs then WHY THE FUCK did you put one on there in the first place?!??!?! had a little too much money to throw away? it's not that hard to wait a while and find the car that you're looking for exactly (which it seems you have with that Coupe that you have). 

onto the whole transferring of SR and front to the Coupe. how do you figure that it's going to put you in the hole? i don't see it putting you in the hole at all. you have the SAME year 240SX FB and the SAME year Coupe (both of which, might i add, are identical with the exception of the style of the chassis). so transplanting both the front AND the engine is going to be cake since you already have ALL the parts necessary to switch them over. so, in all technicality, it _shouldn't_ cost you a cent. it'll just take a couple weekends out of your schedule. 

i swear, the solution is right in front of peoples' faces, and they still can't it for the fuckin' life of them.


----------



## runyun (May 2, 2003)

OMG esyip.. you must be a complete IDIOT! I've never seen someone automatically assume SO many things... of which they have no clue of in the first place.

Let me quote some things and better explain them to you step by step for your better understanding.

1.


> so why put some more on? and if you don't like the Silvia front on the FBs then WHY THE FUCK did you put one on there in the first place?!??!?!


I bought the Sileighty the way it is. I didn't drop the SR in there, nor did I put the silvia front on there. It was a great deal and couldn't pass it up. Have you thought of that? moving on. . .


2.


> onto the whole transferring of SR and front to the Coupe. how do you figure that it's going to put you in the hole?


Where did I ever say the act of transplanting the motor was going to cost me money? I said the hatch wouldnt be worth much if I did since it would be stock


3.


> you have the SAME year 240SX FB and the SAME year Coupe (both of which, might i add, are identical with the exception of the style of the chassis)


No shi.t sherlock


4.


> so, in all technicality, it shouldn't cost you a cent. (the swap)


No kidding. Because I NEVER said swapping motors would cost me money. Don't know how you came to that conclusion


5.


> i swear, the solution is right in front of peoples' faces, and they still can't it for the fuckin' life of them.


No, as everyone else can see, I swear some people don't have a clue - yet can't help themselves look like an idiot. I'm guessing you've never heard of the phrase, "think first before you speak"



*And to the point where this was going to cost me money... :*

If I sold the coupe for about $3k - I would have more money to finance my sileighty. I'm not a huge fan of the hatch style.. but could learn to deal w/it.

or,

If I transplanted the SR and front end off the hatch to the coupe.. the hatch will then have the stock KA and a mismatched USDM front end. The hatch is now worth maybe $1k tops.

*THATS how I would lose about $2k. 
So, if that's STILL not clear to you, let me sum it up*

1. Keep hatch w/sr and silvia face.. sell coupe for $3k... I would have $3k to work with.

or

2. Transplant everything into the coupe.. thus putting stock parts on the hatch. Stock hatch w/ka and mismatching front end will go for about $1k tops.. so, that means $1k budget vs the option above w/$3k budget

$3k - $1k = $2k loss.

(time to turn on the light switch over your head, cuz the answer is coming up)
*THAT'S HOW I WOULD LOSE AROUND $2k!!* ( <-- answer)

And thats why you are a f'kin moron. You ASSUME all this crap and get yourself all worked up.. that just shows your level of thought process and maturity.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

> 1.
> 
> I bought the Sileighty the way it is. I didn't drop the SR in there, nor did I put the silvia front on there. It was a great deal and couldn't pass it up. Have you thought of that? moving on. . .


no. stay right there. i apologize for not being able to read your mind and CLEARLY being able to see that you bought a modified car that came the way it is. i'm sorry. your original post so CLEARLY depicted that. i can't believe i didn't see that. 




> If I transplanted the SR and front end off the hatch to the coupe.. the hatch will then have the stock KA and a mismatched USDM front end. The hatch is now worth maybe $1k tops.


maybe. remember though, to true Nissan enthusiasts colors usually don't matter. or have you ever heard of parting a car out, genius?

it probably would have helped your case if you had said that you bought a modified car making it seem as if you did all that idiotic work for nothing and wasted a ton of cash. i'm sorry that i had to point out the fact that you did none of the work, spared none of the expense, nor the wrench time and now you're complaining about prissy work of swapping stuff over or selling something. stop complaining about how you're going to be in the hole or whatever. if you say you got this car for such a great deal, i'm sure the owner is in a bigger hole than you are.


----------



## runyun (May 2, 2003)

esyip said:


> *no. stay right there. i apologize for not being able to read your mind and CLEARLY being able to see that you bought a modified car that came the way it is. i'm sorry. your original post so CLEARLY depicted that. i can't believe i didn't see that. *


Exactly, I never SAID I modified it or not. Yet, you so blatantly start slandering the thread w/ your ASSUMPTIONS and how YOU FEEL things should have been done. I don't know about you - but if I did modify the hatch and decide to swap into the coupe.... who gives a flying f*ck? It's my car, my cash.. I have the right to change it if I feel like it. I don't know of ANYONE that completed working on something and said, "geez, that's EXACTLY how I would have done it again"





> maybe. remember though, to true Nissan enthusiasts colors usually don't matter. or have you ever heard of parting a car out, genius?


haha.. OKAY Confuscious. Who determined what "true enthusiasts" prefer or not? YOU? 



> it probably would have helped your case if you had said that you bought a modified car making it seem as if you did all that idiotic work for nothing and wasted a ton of cash. i'm sorry that i had to point out the fact that you did none of the work, spared none of the expense, nor the wrench time and now you're complaining about prissy work of swapping stuff over or selling something. stop complaining about how you're going to be in the hole or whatever. if you say you got this car for such a great deal, i'm sure the owner is in a bigger hole than you are.


In the first palce, I didn't know I had a case that I had to defend.
Off this one thread, you concluded that I've never picked up a wrench or helped swap out a motor? Would it help if I told you over 3 yrs ago I had an S14, ordered a S15 front clip, S15 front conversion, and w/the help of some friends had it up and running? Would that qualify me as a "true" enthusiasts in your eyes? Honestly, I could care less...

While I'm out here actually getting things done to a Nissan (whether it be to my maxima, prelude, 240's, or bike) you tell me what you're doing that validates your credibility and proof of being a Nissan "enthusiast". I know it can't be much w/your salary being a waiter. (sorry.. was in your profile, just thought it was funny that I'm getting all this heat from a 20 yr old waiter) 

Anyhow - 
I don't "throw" money away.. I make sound and rational decisions w/my money and assets. I work full time as an analyst for American Airlines and I enjoy kicking back and relaxing when I have time. Every person is different.. not everyone can or wants to do a motor swap no matter how easy it may be. It's just not worth the time and effort especially if it's been done before.

Don't think that the simple fact of you picking up a wrench and doing work yourself makes you a bigger enthusiast than someone else. If you did a swap, great, but don't think it's something that makes you a "special" person... because it's not.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA  this thread is HILARIUOS!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

so wut does him being a waitor do anything with him being a car enthusiast? maybe his job as a waitor is to pay for like medical school... but then again i would be assuming things but hey at least he has a job, i don't.

i still think its a waste of time to put all ur junk from one car to the next, then u gotta take the parts u took off ur coupe then put it on ur fastback, unless of course u want a fastback with no front end and the KA laying around somewhere. sell the coupe. they look gay.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

actually, i'm not a waiter. i don't find it a necessity to constantly update my profile. honestly, i work at Costco. i get paid good money to basically do nothing. 

what have i done? i bought a '92 240SX FB when i was 17 and built it all-motor (all you really need to know was that it was built up with a CR of 12.6:1). i sold that almost a year ago now, i bought a 260Z and a 280Z in hopes of using one as a parts car, one as my actual project car. my plans were to swap in an LT1/T56 combo. then i changed it to swapping in a stock L28ET, then i found that i didn't have the time, energy, or money to put into building a car that won't be running since i have school, work, and other obligations that force me to have a daily driver for a car. not a project car. when i was working on the two cars, i changed out the dash, parts of the interior, etc. nothing huge. 

what am i doing right now? i'm saving my money to buy a 2+2 Z32 that is, more or less, exactly the way i want it to be. unlike you, i'm going to get something that is pretty much exactly what i want. 

drift, your assumption is almost correct. i have a job to help with my own personal expenses (hobbies) as well as putting me through school. however, not Medical school (not anymore, anyways), but through the Nursing program. 

reason i got on your case, runyun. is because you seemed to be complaining over a measly $2k. yes, i say measly $2k. if the coupe is something that you want or whatever then why should there be any dilemma at all? would you rather say to yourself, "i'm glad i did this" a few years down the road instead of, "damn. i should've kept that Coupe and gotten rid of this FB"? simple as that.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

ok, w/e somebody said earlier between esyip and runyun. back to the topic. If u say that ur a die hard coupe fan, than doing this swap should be no bother for you, and wat 92 240SX sells for $1k, thats a low price for one since 92's usually go for about 2k(maybe thats just here). but still, if you like the coupe better, keep the coupe. simple. END.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

alright, do the swap shit and everything and i'll buy your fastback with the KA24DE in it and all the extra mismatched body panels for a grand seeing that's what you think you it's worth. sounds like a good plan to me.

EDIT: or even better yet, part the car out and sell me the engine, the ecu, the harness, throttle cable, power steering stuff, MAF, and gauge cluster for $500.


----------



## projectsr (Oct 16, 2003)

I rather have a S13 Silvia or a 15-80


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

15-80's r everywhere over here, we need more 14-80's...now those i dont c at all...i have a rps13 w/s14a front...


----------



## projectsr (Oct 16, 2003)

Hehee Sweet. Well over here we are more into performance. All go not much show. There's a few s14's and s13's with body kits on them. I've yet to see a , 14-80 15-80 around here. Might change soon though...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i have never ever seen a 14-80 in my life..  in my head, it looks pretty ugly..


----------



## DJ_Dedrick (Oct 31, 2003)

I know what to do, keep the Silvia frontend on the 180 body, and sell it to medirt cheap! COME ON!!!!!


----------



## runyun (May 2, 2003)

DJ_Dedrick said:


> *I know what to do, keep the Silvia frontend on the 180 body, and sell it to medirt cheap! COME ON!!!!! *



actually, my front end will be up for sale soon. so send me a PM if you're interested.. reason for selling, i just ordered another front end.
cept this one has the square lights, gtr grill, and aero front bumper.

An update: keepin the hatch due to budget - we all know how important that is..

new ACT clutch/pressure plate/throw-out bearing was installed on saturday. what a PITA to work on a SR tranny. We found out the tranny pivot bolt for the tranny fork was snapped.. so had to fabricate one. And rear main seal was replaced also at the same time.

On a side note, to the parts family, I have recently acquired w/in the past week are:
OE tuning cf hood
tail 35mm wastegate
greddy type s bov
silvia wheel, greddy boost gauge, and greddy turbo timer II.

Now, since the tranny's up in order, I can start installing all the other crap I've been gathering the past month...


----------



## runyun (May 2, 2003)

esyip - let me address some things that show some sort of contradiction,




> what am i doing right now? i'm saving my money to buy a 2+2 Z32 that is, more or less, exactly the way i want it to be. unlike you, i'm going to get something that is pretty much exactly what i want.


1st, you were doggin on me for not being an "enthusiast" because of me caring about my car color, yet you want a car the way it came stock from the dealer. (more or less of course like you said) Anyone can just buy a car, and keep it as is.. but I thought "enthusiasts" meant you enjoyed every aspect of that car.. along w/making it unique.

2nd,


> "unlike you, i'm going to get something that is pretty much exactly what i want."


Are you sure? because in your same post, you mentioned you bought:
92 FB then sold it,
a 260z and 280z.. then plan on swapping a lt1/t56 into it.. then plan on swapping a l28et.. then sold them both..

Are you sure you know what you want? Your statement of "i'm going to get something that is pretty much exactly what i want" doesn't sound so valid anymore... cuz if you did, you would have bought that Z32 from the start. 

and don't say cuz you didn't have the money to buy a Z32 in the first place.. cuz that's how it is. People buy what they can afford, and make it unique and their own by working on it.

Look, I'm a grown a.ss man, and I'm not going to argue over petty little "he said / she said" crap anymore.
I welcome any feedback and believe I can take any negative opinions pretty well. I also want to believe that Im mature enough to not get defensive over negative comments.. as long as its constructive.

I would have gladly taken in your comment of


> "damn. i should've kept that Coupe and gotten rid of this FB"? simple as that.


but it wasn't as "simple as that" - instead, it was,


> "i swear, the solution is right in front of peoples' faces, and they still can't see it for the fuckin' life of them."



werd


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

where did he say he wanted to get it exactly from a dealer...you even quoted him 


> exactly the way i want it to be.


now where does it imply from the dealership?

2nd u don't "dog" someone u DAWG them... don't start shit on the regulars cuz then others will just come in and "dog" you

coupes suck. end of story. lock the thread


----------



## runyun (May 2, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> where did he say he wanted to get it exactly from a dealer...you even quoted him


pls read his post again... comprehend the point he was trying to get across, then you will see where I came up w/dealership.
And whats funny is, I even said "more or less" .. and you still point that out? lol



> 2nd u don't "dog" someone u DAWG them


and second w/your slang/ebonics.. (can't believe we're even going over this)
u don't "dawg" on someone ... the spelling "dawg" is more or less for..."waddup dawg" but honestly.. who gives? I didn't write the book for slang, and I sure as hell know u didn't either. What was the point of that? 

and as MENTIONED before.. I can take cristisizm, but its the whole fact he started w/me. Where do you get that I started this??

AND lastly, this is the MOST hilarious thing I've ever heard,


> don't start shit on the regulars cuz then others will just come in and "dog" you


 haha.. what does that matter? Just because someone has more posts than someone else or is a "regular" doesn't mean anything. Was it supposed to be a threat? cuz all I'm doing over here is laughing my a.ss off at you now.


pls read again and thoroughly understand the thread and topic of discussion before making comments that don't even hold ground


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

ok, you two are both DNE members... i will officially slap you both next time I see you... I'm not going to close the thread unless I have too, you two are just playin a stupid game, it should end. if you have an opinion on what runyun should do, then give it please.

and I love coupes!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

runyun said:



> *AND lastly, this is the MOST hilarious thing I've ever heard,
> haha.. what does that matter? Just because someone has more posts than someone else or is a "regular" doesn't mean anything. Was it supposed to be a threat? cuz all I'm doing over here is laughing my a.ss off at you now.
> *


did i say ANYTHING about post count? i don't think so... if i was goin off post count then i would be the king and u would be my bitch. but i didn't say anythign about post count did i? once again you tried to "comprehend" the point i was getting acrross huh?

yea u should stop that. i'm not talking in code, what u see is what u get.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *if i was goin off post count then i would be the king and u would be my bitch. *


LMAO


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

runyun, i do know what i want. i just chose not to explain the ENTIRE story because i didn't feel like typing it all out and jacking your thread. but i will, since it'll help clarify some things. 

i bought my '92 240SX FB. that's a car that i WILL have down the road for the rest of my life, that's definite. i will ALSO have a Z32 2+2 for the rest of my life. the Z32 will be my daily, and the 240SX will be my weekend warrior (i'll be trying to turn it into a semi-180SX). 

i sold my first all-motor '92 240SX FB because it had a salvaged title. sure i'm an enthusiast, since i DID spend ~$10k in mods building that up, but i didn't like the fact that it was salvaged. i was able to find full coverage from this hole in the wall insurance company, but i still didn't like the fact that if someone were to hit me and wreck my car, the insurance company could easily say that 90% of the damage was due to the car being salvaged. so i turned around and sold it for ~$6k, and cut my losses short. 

as for the whole 260Z and 280Z thing. i already explained that. i wanted to try something different. and i really liked the idea of swapping in that LT1/T56 combo into a Z car. but i found that the money really wasn't there for me at that time. so i thought about maybe doing an L28ET swap since it would have been easier and cheaper (seeing that i could pick up a decent L28ET with everything from the salvage yards for about $500). so i tried to get into that, but time and partly money really got in the way. and i saw that i would REALLY have to reinforce the entire suspension (i.e. control arms, new shocks/springs, bushings all around, etc.). so i figured i'd just start saving my money now for my Z32 2+2 daily driver and get it. and slowly mod that as an all-motor car again (but a mild one, not like my previous FB. so i won't have to put octane booster every fill-up to prevent knocking). 

as for the Z32, i do appreciate it. i've appreciated it since the first time i laid my eyes on it. it's absolutely BEAUTIFUL car. it's looks have absolutely no comparison, not even European/German imports, IMO. now when i say "exactly what i want", i mean i want a Z32 2+2, i want it to be at least dark grey cloth interior, if not black leather (if it's cloth interior, i'll just be swapping in some leather seats whenever i get the chance), i want it to have T-Tops, and it must be a 5spd (since i don't want to deal with a M/T swap. it was a BITCH on my previous FB). as for the color, it doesn't really matter because that can always be painted down the road when i get engine work done or what not so i can paint the engine bay at the same time. that's why color doesn't matter, since it's so easy to do. 

does that explain things a little better? (don't take that as a smart ass comment)


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

BlueBOB -->







<-- drift

lol


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

should of used the one where the smilie gives a lil kerin, then gives the other smilie a lil surprise


----------



## runyun (May 2, 2003)

sorry chris, but have to jump in here one more time...

drift240sxdrag - if it's not post count that constitutes as a regular.. what is? post counts? time of registration? what?

obviously, its not post count. You clearly said it wasn't.. which is one I thought would have the strongest validity.

can't be time of registration, because someone can easily frequent this board w/out having anything to post, or even visit this board w/out signing up for it.

so then, what else is there? If it's not what people have to say (post count) nor the time of registration, what constitutes a person as being a "regular"? 

Before you answer, why don't you take a minute this time.. and think for a minute before typing the first thing that pops into your head...



> once again you tried to "comprehend" the point i was getting acrross huh?


What is your point? Honestly, what are you trying to get across? That I assumed he wanted a Z32 the way it came from the dealer? - because I addressed that.
The only other "point" you mentioned was about "dawg" .. which I responded to also...

Just because you say something doesn't mean you're getting your point across. Understand the proper use of the english language before making an attempt to have a conversation.


----------



## runyun (May 2, 2003)

and esyip...

yes, it makes sense. I'm not trying to say what you're doing is wrong. Honestly, no one knows what they want from day one.
If you do, later down the line, it gets old, or you want something else. So I'm not really dwelling on that...


this whole thing started w/your remark of, "i swear, the solution is right in front of peoples' faces, and they still can't see it for the fuckin' life of them."

People do things, and sometimes, its not necessarily the shortest, easiest route. Basically, there isn't just a "solution" when it comes to certain things.. especially when it comes to people and their cars...
I just didn't see a need for that type of abrasiveness in your response.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> once again you tried to "comprehend" the point i was getting acrross huh?


that was said because u assumed that i was talking about post count just like u assumed he wanted a car out of the dealership. which we cleary didn't put in our posts nor did we make it implied.

you said


> Just because you say something doesn't mean you're getting your point across.


and i say...


> i'm not talking in code, what u see is what u get.


before you go off and try to teach me english, go learn it urself.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

runyun said:


> *this whole thing started w/your remark of, "i swear, the solution is right in front of peoples' faces, and they still can't see it for the fuckin' life of them."
> 
> People do things, and sometimes, its not necessarily the shortest, easiest route. Basically, there isn't just a "solution" when it comes to certain things.. especially when it comes to people and their cars...
> I just didn't see a need for that type of abrasiveness in your response. *


but, i'll say it again. it wasn't mentioned at all that you bought the car the way it is. if that was mentioned, it would have cleared things up SO much better. it was assumed that the work was done by you from the start. 

you'll see why a lot of people here ARE pretty rough on the majority of new members because they don't know shit from bricks. i'm sure you've come across that on a weekly, if not daily, basis. and it gets very annoying to see 32448439 threads on the same topic or when a simple search will solve many "unsolved mysteries".


----------

